# Kindle for iPad and iPhone Updated



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

June 11th-Now Version 2.1

Amazon has updated their Universal Kindle App for iPad and iPhone. The iPad gets the addition of bigger fonts and more font sizes along with easier and faster navigation between home and archived items on iPad.

The iPhone gets the ability to search inside the book – iPad users will have to wait for this feature.

I still want dictionary definitions for highlighted words and the social features that are being promised to Kindle 2 owners. Hopefully they’ll add those in the next update.

Currently, Apple’s iBooks application provides access to the iPad’s built-in dictionary, allowing readers to lookup definitions of selected words. No social features for iBooks are on the horizon, yet.

Best Wishes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do the updates happen automatically, or do I need to do something?
deb


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Do the updates happen automatically, or do I need to do something?
> deb


You can update either by your computer or through the iPad. By computer, open iTunes, click on "apps" on the left side, and when all your apps come up look down to the bottom right that says "check for updates". Click on that and it will update all your apps. Next time you plug your iPad into your computer for a synch, everything will be updated.

To update by iPad alone, touch the App Store icon on your iPad. Once it opens up, look to the bottom right and you will see "Updates". Touch that and follow the directions.

Best Wishes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.
deb


----------

